# Is this crib safe? Help me find info!



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

We were given a hand-me-down crib and mattress from DH's aunt & uncle. They used it with three children, and their oldest child is about 20 years old. So they were *probably* made in somewhere between 1987-1989. Eeek! It was definitely not a cheap crib, as it is solid maple, but it still has me worried.

The crib is a *Simmons, Model # 1278 86 57*. I think that's the whole model #, but it was hard to tell as some of the #s are fading). It doesn't have a manufacture date on it.

The mattress is a *Simmons Little Folks Super Maxipedic*, and I *think* the model # is JD-102. It says pattern # 88-42. Again, no manufacture's date. The measurements are good - 6 x 27-1/4 x 51-5/8, which from what I just read online is still the standard. They had it in a mattress cover the entire time, and the cover definitely needed to be thrown out as it was tearing.

I know used mattresses are supposed to be a big No-No, but we can't really afford (right now) to get a new one. Baby will be sleeping in a brand new Pack N Play until she outgrows it, though, so if we *must* get a new mattress at that time we probably will be able to.


----------



## Lazy Gardens (Dec 11, 2008)

See these:

http://www.narts.org/safety/Safe%20C...elines_B&W.pdf
http://www.baby-furniture-guides.com...ib-safety.html

I'd replace the mattress if only because the foam deteriorates, but if the rail height and spacing are OK, and it meets the rest of the guidelines, a solid maple crib is lovely.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Technically, the crib is too old to use.

But...if it meets the safety requirements, it can be, assuming any potentially unsafe bits are replaced.

How is the crib mattress secured? Does it have plastic brackets on the four posts with little hooks that metal hooks from the mattress spring go into? (Most Simmons cribs used these hooks.)

If so, the plastic brackets MUST be replaced before you can use it. The plastic wears down over the years and will not support the weight of the mattress and baby safely. They are very dangerous otherwise. They can snap very easily and the mattress could fall, causing serious injury or death to a baby.

But -- here's the kicker -- since the crib is so old, Simmons won't replace the parts. You'll have to get new ones separately. Here's a site where you can:

http://www.productsamerica.com/page72.html

That link shows the replacement kit for the mattress springs, but for Simmons customers they offer just the replacement brackets -- but not on their website. You'll have to call them. But they will likely ask you how old the crib is, or will ask you for the model number (which will tell them how old it is). If you tell them how old it is, or give them the model number, they won't be able to help you. Gov't regulations are designed so that older cribs are no longer used/kept usable, so you cannot get replacement parts for cribs over a certain age. So keep that in mind. It may be handy that you don't know the exact age of the crib, nor are able to read the model number in its entirety. Otherwise you may not be able to get any replacement parts for it at all.

If you don't need the ear brackets, you still need to replace any plastic pieces, including the teething guard. If you can't afford to do this, clean the guard with a nontoxic cleaner, and get a cloth cover for it once baby is big enough to touch/mouth the railing.

Obviously check the crib to ensure it IS actually safe to use.

And here are some safety regulations you can use to check the crib:

http://www.productsamerica.com/page78.html
http://www.productsamerica.com/page80.html

If the crib is safe, definitely get a new mattress, regardless. Do not put your newborn on a 20 year old mattress. Co-sleep in the interim, or use the pack and play. While new mattresses off gas because of the chemicals, a mattress that old is also off-gassing because its chemicals are breaking down. Both off-gassing are hazardous, and, many people believe, big contributors to SIDS.

It also likely has some nasty things growing inside from exposure to moisture and bodily fluids from previous babies. If you must use it, please wrap it in food grade polyethylene (which doesn't offgas) and put a wool blanket over the top (cut to fit -- no need to have it fitting down over the edges), then put the fitted sheet over that. You can go to the Army/Navy store and buy a thin wool blanket to use as the mattress pad. It's usually good to use wool for puddle pads and mattress protectors, but in this case you'll need something to muffle the plastic sound and feel if your baby's on a wrapped mattress. But it needs to be very thin, because you don't want any loft under a newborn.


----------



## Labyrinth (Apr 14, 2008)

Assuming it's a standard or full size pack in play, she should last for a while. My brother slept in one exclusively until he was 18 months- he could have kept sleeping in one but we moved and had space for the crib. It was a standard size- the same size graco makes now.


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the info, ladies! Wow, sounds like it may be less of a hassle just to buy a whole new crib. Eeek! My husband is going to be aggravated if we can't use this, since it was free and all, but he'll have to get over it since it's a safety issue. We don't have the space cleared out to set it up yet to see how everything fits together. I hadn't planned on putting her in the crib until she outgrows the Pack N Play anyway, and she'll be in our room until then.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *filiadeluna* 
Thanks for all the info, ladies! Wow, sounds like it may be less of a hassle just to buy a whole new crib. Eeek! My husband is going to be aggravated if we can't use this, since it was free and all, but he'll have to get over it since it's a safety issue. We don't have the space cleared out to set it up yet to see how everything fits together. I hadn't planned on putting her in the crib until she outgrows the Pack N Play anyway, and she'll be in our room until then.

Well, it may be doable, but you'd definitely have to get a new mattress, regardless. And it may be cheaper to get an organic crib mattress and fix anything that needs fixing on this crib, than to buy a new crib with non-organic mattress.

That's what we did. PM me if you need more help with the Simmons thing. There are ways older cribs can be made safe, as long as their structural measurements are okay, etc., and I have experience with the Simmons thing.

Good luck, mama!


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I called Products America, and the replacement brackets are $26.95 + S&H. Plus, I realized that the crib is double drop-side, which isn't very safe, right? I don't know what to do.


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

*bumpity*

Anyone?


----------



## noahs.mom06 (Jan 2, 2008)

Why is double drop-side not safe? That's what they have in the NICU...


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

They most likely paid money for that crib because of both sides dropping down.

http://www.content4reprint.com/famil...-baby-crib.htm

They have double drop downs in hospitals.


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know... I swear I read it somewhere...

Yeah they undoubtedly paid a lot, even though it was 20 years ago. They are pretty wealthy.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Our crib is double side drop down. We have it up against the wall though and only drop down one side. As long as the hardware is in good shape, I think it's fine.


----------



## SaraC (Jan 11, 2002)

We have a double drop side crib and it is fairly new. I am pretty sure that as long as it meets the other standard then it should be safe.


----------

